

Pragpub magazine in HTML format - throw_away
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2010-04/content

======
throw_away
I read the first three issues of this as they were published, but fell off as
I found copying the files to my devices to be tedious. The content seemed
pretty solid, but many of the comments on n.yc and proggit about pp were
complaints about the pdf/epub/mobi-only format. Today, I was surprised to find
that they now have html-formatted content (with urls to each article!), but
also that they're on issue ten.

